# Toilet advice



## Bella&Zoe (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm looking for some advice, my cockapoo, Bella is 5 mths old now, she sleeps in our utility room and most mornings she is dry. However on occasions there is a wee/poo. She goes to bed at 10pm then is let out at 5am and again at 7.30am. I then walk her.

In the day she is in there from 0900-1100 (my step-dad comes to take her for a walk) and then i am home from work at 1330 hours my step-dad often comes to a wee as do I. But when we are home she will go to the door to let us know she needs a wee. But if the utility room door is open she has just gone in there!
Have we made matters worse?

She didn't like the crate and as we had the utility room this seemed to work and she slept through from the 2nd night, thanks for reading and any advice would be grateful


----------

